# Optic Nerve Boreas Goggle



## Rik (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,
Just finished the NZ 2015 season - been a great one!
Thought I'd upgrade from my trusty 4yr old Anon Helix goggles as I'd had a few poor viz days and hoped for better vision when its dim and flat. Bought the Boreas goggle made by Optic Nerve. They looked good, spherical lens, high vlt, easy lens change. But they fogged in the car-park! I pushed them onto my helmet and they cleared, but on the first chair up the mtn they started fogging again. It was a 9am on a cool, clear & dry day with a breeze blowing ... I couldn't believe any goggle would fog, let alone on a chair. Anyway, I switched back to the old Anons and had a great day. The shop replaced the Boreas, tried these on another nice day ... these also fogged on the first chair. Had a good look at the goggles and saw they didn't have much venting.
Maybe I got unlucky with 2 bad ones? But I'm avoiding this brand.
Cheers
Rik


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had good luck with my Boreas and would continue to support them, personally.

I find that most sorts of instant fog issues like you describe have to do with avoidable microclimates.

Either way your other ones worked, can't argue with that.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

I didn't have a very good experience with them either. Bought a pair on Amazon for ~80 bucks which came with two different lenses. They were cool and I got them because the mirror coating is supposedly on the inside so it doesn't end up looking like crap when they get scratched. However, when the piece that the strap goes through cracked, I emailed the address their website says to contact for assistance with getting it resolved as well as to buy some extra lenses, and never even got a response. I was happy to support a local brand but no response at all is pathetic.


----------

